# The ultimate gaming headset?  (Beyerdynamic DT 770 microphone mod)



## craigbru

Short time reader, first time poster here...



 Who says you have to compromise to get a get a mic _and_ great cans? This was a pretty simple mod, yet it took a little time to get it all figured it out. I had the following goals in mind when I set out to add a microphone to my Beyer's.

 1.) There was to be no modification of the headset. It had to be completely stock.
 2.) Due to the above condition, the mic had to be removable when not in use.
 3.) The mic had to look like it belonged. 
 4.) It had to be practical, and completely functional.

 I came up with the following base upon those 4 points above.

 Right here are the materials I needed. I've got a piece of aluminum sheet, a package of stick on velcro, a 10' mini plug extension cable, and finally an inexpensive headset with mic. This last part was crucial. I only payed about $8 for it, but it was perfect for my needs. The flexible and detachable mic boom was exactly what I was after.







 This is the piece of aluminum that I cut after a little trial and error. 






 Here is that same aluminum piece cleaned up, sanded, and bent to fit around the headset cup. I have also painted it with a black textured finish to match the plastic on the Beyer's.






 Here I have attached the extension cable to the bracket. In this picture I have used electrical tape, but will attach it using heatshrink tubing as soon as I get some.






 Here is the bracket attached to the Beyer's. Looks factory enough, huh?






 I used the velcro attached to the cords, to keep them organized.






 I'm very happy with the way that these turned out. It truly does give me the best of both worlds. Now, it's time to get my game on!


----------



## SoundGoon

Nice job! Clever and practical


----------



## nibiyabi

Whoa! I can't even tell! Nice work man.


----------



## Redo

Ohh wow, beautiful work!


 Maybe I'll do this for my 880's


----------



## craigbru

Wow, thanks for the kind words everyone!

 Computers are my true passion, and I've always enjoyed modding them. I thought to myself, why should audio be any different?


----------



## Gubretti

wow friggin awesome man!!! only if i was that ingenious, and could mod for myself. sad times


----------



## GreatDane

Nice work craigbru. That pic of the bracket painted in your fingers looks "factory"

 I always say - I can make anything out of sheet metal. My wife has heard that one too many times


----------



## wax4213

Wow, very nice. I'm gonna have to keep track of this page if I ever end up with some DT770's and a need for a mic. I'm looking into the DT770's as a set of cans for movies while I'm at college.


----------



## Drakemoor

It's actually hard to tell where the mic is connect at first, the connector blends in so well and doesn't look out of place at all.

 Great work


----------



## tim_the_gamer

Wow, that looks great! Nice one, Craigbru


----------



## BlackJackSkanz

That looks really cool. Good stuff. I only have on question. My wife actually has a pair of these cans (yes she is a bass head just don't tell here I said it) and I borrowed them for a few gaming sessions after all the hype. The one thing that was a deal breaker for me was that because they seal so well I found myself talking way too loud into the mic to annoyance of my wife, probably the neighbors, my team members and even myself. I have since stuck to open cans or headsets.

 How do you work around that hermetical seal that the 770s have?


----------



## Duggeh

Nice mod, can we see a picture of the entire headphone avec the mic being worn so we can proclaim you king of velcro gamers?


----------



## craigbru

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlackJackSkanz* 
_That looks really cool. Good stuff. I only have on question. My wife actually has a pair of these cans (yes she is a bass head just don't tell here I said it) and I borrowed them for a few gaming sessions after all the hype. The one thing that was a deal breaker for me was that because they seal so well I found myself talking way too loud into the mic to annoyance of my wife, probably the neighbors, my team members and even myself. I have since stuck to open cans or headsets.

 How do you work around that hermetical seal that the 770s have?_

 


 I was using Logitech z5500 5.1's prior, so me simply talking loudly, is much better than before. One of the biggest reasons I chose the DT 770's, was for their ability to block out all ambient noise. So, I guess I really don't have a work around...


----------



## craigbru

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duggeh* 
_Nice mod, can we see a picture of the entire headphone avec the mic being worn so we can proclaim you king of velcro gamers?_

 


 Sure thing. 

 I picked up my missing shrink wrap, so I can get rid of that electrical tape. I'll get a full shot of them once the wrap is in place.


----------



## aliquis

Cool, sure beats the zalman one


----------



## BlackJackSkanz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aliquis* 
_Cool, sure beats the zalman one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Zalman+audio=dirty language in my house.

 Logitech z5500 5.1's? So you were the guy with the desktop mic that echoed back everything everyone else on the team said? Speakers+mic don't mic with Vent/TS.


----------



## craigbru

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlackJackSkanz* 
_Zalman+audio=dirty language in my house.

 Logitech z5500 5.1's? So you were the guy with the desktop mic that echoed back everything everyone else on the team said? Speakers+mic don't mic with Vent/TS._

 


 Who, me? So, you're saying that because the Logitech's were rattling my windows, I should have realized there may have been an echo? Doh!


----------



## Ordos

could you give us the measurements of the sheet metal shape you made?


----------



## craigbru

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ordos* 
_could you give us the measurements of the sheet metal shape you made?_

 


 Sure thing. It is 7 cm in overall length. It is 5 cm from the center of one notch, to the other (this may be the most critical). It is 1.5 cm at it's widest. The shape was designed so that once the bracket was in place, there would be no movement in any direction. The headphone cord supplies just enough pressure to keep it in place. It took a little trial and error to come up with the best fitting design.


----------



## craigbru

Here are a few updated pics.

 The tape has been replaced with shrink wrap tubing. It looks a little more finished off, and holds very securely.






 Here are a few more shots of the completed mod.


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *craigbru* 
_Short time reader, first time poster here...



 Who says you have to compromise to get a get a mic and great cans? This was a pretty simple mod, yet it took a little time to get it all figured it out. I had the following goals in mind when I set out to add a microphone to my Beyer's.

 1.) There was to be no modification of the headset. It had to be completely stock.
 2.) Due to the above condition, the mic had to be removable when not in use.
 3.) The mic had to look like it belonged. 
 4.) It had to be practical, and completely functional.

 I came up with the following base upon those 4 points above.

 Right here are the materials I needed. I've got a piece of aluminum sheet, a package of stick on velcro, a 10' mini plug extension cable, and finally an inexpensive headset with mic. This last part was crucial. I only payed about $8 for it, but it was perfect for my needs. The flexible and detachable mic boom was exactly what I was after.






 This is the piece of aluminum that I cut after a little trial and error. 






 Here is that same aluminum piece cleaned up, sanded, and bent to fit around the headset cup. I have also painted it with a black textured finish to match the plastic on the Beyer's.






 Here I have attached the extension cable to the bracket. In this picture I have used electrical tape, but will attach it using heatshrink tubing as soon as I get some.






 Here is the bracket attached to the Beyer's. Looks factory enough, huh?






 I used the velcro attached to the cords, to keep them organized.






 I'm very happy with the way that these turned out. It truly does give me the best of both worlds. Now, it's time to get my game on!_

 

You should sell these on Headfi. There seems to be a market for it...


----------



## Towert7

Although I've said it before, I'll say it again.

 Very clever! Way to go.


----------



## Fitz

Holy guacamole! That's just so simple yet so brilliant at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to steal your idea to use with my gaming Beyers too.


----------



## Gamemako

Very nice mod, mate. Might be worth modding some music cans to avoid switching for VOIP stuff.

 I personally use the SpeedLink Medusa 5.1s for gaming. Sound quality isn't exactly stellar (and I know some people here would give me a mouthful for using 'em), but once you get used to them they can be spot-on for positioning -- makes FEAR in the dark quite a blast to play.


----------



## Zorander

Nice one, Craig. 

 And I see your Aria has arrived too. How do you find it?


----------



## craigbru

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_Nice one, Craig. 

 And I see your Aria has arrived too. How do you find it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Thanks again everyone for all the compliments. Feel free to copy the design all you want! I really did think that simplicity was the key. Whatever I did, couldn't be a pain to use. I wanted to have it either on, or off, and I didn't want it to take more than a few seconds. I was also adamant that I change nothing about the Beyers. I simply can't allow myself to do a hack job either. One of my goals, is to make anything I do, look like it belongs.

 To answer your question Zorander, I absolutely love the Aria. I am still amazed everytime I listen. I just sit there and space off for a few seconds while I absorb the sound. The audio quality is stellar. Not to mention that it's a beautiful looking little box. I've really got a thing for aluminum. Case in point, my previous mod...


----------



## Jodiuh

Perfect mod.


----------



## The8BitHero

WOW!!! Man that is amazing. Ill have to look into doing something similar to this for my gaming. How did you get the paint to texture like that?


----------



## terance

lets be honest here. . 

 . . thats freaking awesome


----------



## craigbru

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The8BitHero* 
_WOW!!! Man that is amazing. Ill have to look into doing something similar to this for my gaming. How did you get the paint to texture like that?_

 

The paint is actually a spray on bed liner used in automotive applications. It's pretty tough stuff!

 Just an FYI, I've updated this mod here.


----------



## Krille85

wow that is so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. going to read v2 now.


----------



## Elmer

Very nice mod, the only thing I worry a bit about is it looks as if it might be pushing on where the cord comes into the headset?

 I fancy having a go at this I found the cheapo headset used to pinch the mic from http://www.sjgreatdeals.com/jasho98970.html but can’t find anywhere that sells it in the UK (or will deliver to here). I had a look around UK sites for something similar and came up with this which has a detachable mic (though it doesn’t show it) do all detachable mics tend to use the same connectors i.e. 3.5mm. http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/pro...ADE-HS3/909377


----------



## rb67

Wow, a very nice and clean job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaloS

wow very impressive


----------



## craigbru

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice mod, the only thing I worry a bit about is it looks as if it might be pushing on where the cord comes into the headset?_

 

The cord does help hold things in place, but there is no pressure put against it. 

 Thanks for the compliments guys! I'm currently planning a v.3 of this mod. Smaller and more discrete will be the goal.


----------



## Mrvile

I clicked on the thread expecting to see some desk mic sloppily taped to a pair of headphones but I have to say, what a pleasant surprise! Great work, craig.


----------



## lmilhan

Nicely done.

 The only thing I personally would consider changing would be to use a mini-to-mini extension cable with a 90 degree on at least one end (the one you plug into the microphone).

 Looks great!


----------



## clc220

WOW that a job well done. Might give it a try on my A900's


----------



## almach1

dang it makes my little workaround look like poopoo.


----------



## swmaxxx

Great work man! Looks fantastic.


----------



## lt.milo

so simple, so perfect. good work


----------



## Samuelo

I'm gonna do this! I found parts from amazon and dealextreme, so why not to this bcuz I have dt770's^^


----------



## chinesekiwi

So basically this is a 'hack version' of an improved version of the MMX300 . Ha.


----------



## roads

Great mod! Does anyone have a mask/template or is selling the aluminium plate?


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote: 





roads said:


> Great mod! Does anyone have a mask/template or is selling the aluminium plate?


 


  Yes, is there a template and/or instructions on how to make this thing?
   
  What did you use to cut it?


----------



## OperatorPerry

Not as cool as this guys mod-
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/490831/my-elegant-ad700-boom-mic-mod


----------



## mcnoiserdc

I prefer this one. It lives the headphones intact.


----------

